# Not Looking Good =(



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

2 out of 3 of my zebras that I am using for cycling are not looking good. There hanging out by the surface near the filter and heater and are not eating. I did some water tests and right now my ammonia is at 1 and my nitrites are at 1. I also did a water change. My tank has been cycling for 2 weeks. If both of them die should I get more fish to keep the tank cycling? Any advice would be great thanks.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Plectoman said:


> 2 out of 3 of my zebras that I am using for cycling are not looking good. There hanging out by the surface near the filter and heater and are not eating. I did some water tests and right now my ammonia is at 1 and my nitrites are at 1. I also did a water change. My tank has been cycling for 2 weeks. If both of them die should I get more fish to keep the tank cycling? Any advice would be great thanks.


 Start doing some water changes to help them out. 25 percent first and about 10 percent daily. This will keep the ammonia level down during cycle.
If the fish die you will not need more fish until the cycle is complete.
You could remove the fish into a bucket and do regular water changes in the bucket until the cycle in your tank is done also.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just get yourself some "Stability" by Seachem and be done with it. Your tank will be safe in a couple days, and cycled fully in a week.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> Just get yourself some "Stability" by Seachem and be done with it. Your tank will be safe in a couple days, and cycled fully in a week.


TOS:

The certainty in your assertion indicates that you have experience here? (just making sure: please do not ban me! :lol: :lol: :lol

Via extrapolation:
1) This foolishness relevant to ascertaining correct ammonia concentrations for a fishless cycle would go away as
2) The introduction of fish flakes and Stability would implement a fishless cycle in a week?

TR


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Cycled my 50gal in 2 weeks using three bettas, and a couple plants. First week it was plants and bettas +10% waterchanges daily just to get some ammonia in the tank. For second week Stability + 10% waterchanges + kept adding more fish until stocked to current lvls. My water paramaters have been rock solid ever since. I think alot of it had to do with the plants + the SEACHEM Stability + 10% daily water changes. I was reading 0 ammonia 0 N2 and trace N3 by day two of third week. i do 10% waterchanges once every week now.

So i guess DO WATER CHANGES everyday, also get some SEACHEM Stability. Those two things should keep those two fish alive.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

jones:

Yes on all 3 counts.

Cycling of course refers to the growing of the bacteria in a tank. With Stability, no growing is required. You can simply directly add the bacteria and let them attach and settle. Using the correct amount will pretty much fully cycle a tank in a week by circumventing the need to get bacteria growth started via simple direct installation.
It works wonderfully well, too. I've used it several times with dramatic success. It's one of the best aquarium products to ever hit the market.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> ... You can simply directly add the bacteria ...


TOS: Excuse the persistence of questioning but my understanding of a concept is limited by the necessity of my understanding the basics of the concept (and with your education you can really help on this one):

1) Does Stability require refrigeration prior to opening the vessel?

2) Does Stability require refrigeration subsequent to opening the vessel?

3) Whether or not refrigeration is required how do the bacteria maintain life in the bottle in general but specifically with respect to the availability of nutrients and the potential for the generation of anaerobic conditions?

TR


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

1.) no refrigeration required
2.) no refrigeration required
3.) bottle has an expiration date so use before that time, other than that i have no clue how the microbes are kept alive, only know that Seachem Stability is a very good rocksolid product that I highly recommend to anyone trying to start up a new tank.

Maybe you can find out thier industry secret by going to thier website. Maybe there is some wierd micro encapsulation going on... or the microbes are biologically engineered to stay dormant until they hit h2o. Honest to goodness certain details need not be seriously worried about. Be happy that we live in the 21st century and that we have cool products like Seachem Stability.


----------

